# SWPA



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

It's not looking good for us in the snow department this winter.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

its salt everywhere!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I seen guys salting in the rain, Maybe I'm missing something, I don't know if they were trying to just get a salt run in for there pockets or what, Why salt to let it dilute to catch basins into our lakes. I know no one wants a slip & fall. I'm just not paranoid about it. I worry way more about a WC case than a slip and fall.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I pre salted my lots this morning to help control ice buildup. I understand no one wants a slip and fall but why open the door if someone falls and gets hurt because the contractor did nothing to help prevent the incident and make it easy for an attorney to prove negligence on the contractors part. I agree salting in the rain is usually futile but so far its been a light rain and very spotty which is helping the salt stay where it's needed.


----------

